# Lost Yellow Paddle Jacket - Ruby/Horse Thief, Colorado River



## slowmo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, This is probably a long shot, but one of our group flipped at Black Rocks on the Colorado River (6/15/08) and lost their paddle jacket. It is a yellow Patagonia that went down instead of floating up. If anyone finds it when it pops back to the surface and gets snagged in a bush, please contact me.

Thanks,


----------

